# عاوز اعرف مصر للطيران الكشف الطبى ازاى



## Ahmed shawki (6 أكتوبر 2007)

يريت يا جماع لو حد كشف طبى فى مصر للطيران يقولى الكشف كان فى ايه وازاى للمهندسين 

وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 أكتوبر 2007)

كشف روتيني ما تخافش منه 

المهم ا يكونش فيه كسور 

ولا اي امراض في الجسم 

مثل تضخم الكبد او حاجه في الكلي واضحه 

او فيروس سي في الكبد 

الامراض الخطيره يعني 

انف واذن وحنجره عادي 

والنظر عاااااااااااااااااااااادي جدا 

اهم شئ الوزن يكون مناسب للطول 

وده الي سقط فيه ناس كتيره بس ربنا ستر ولحقوا نفسهم قبل ما يترفضوا نهائي 

لازم الوزن الوزن الوزن 

وممكن تسقط في الانتر فيو بسبب الوزن


----------



## Ahmed shawki (7 أكتوبر 2007)

متشكر اوى يا باشا على المعلومات الى تطمن دى حضرت مهندس طيران وله طيار يعنى الكشوفات دى بتعمل لمهندس الطيران 

وانا سأل واحد زميلى فى باز قالى عملولهم كشوفات جامده اوى زى رسم قلب وكبد وكلى وصدر وبول وبراز


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مهندس حاليا 

كنت عملت الكشف الطبي للطيارين والحمد لله كلوا كان تمام بس ربنا ما وفقنيش

(((( ماليش نصيب ))))

الي انا كاتبهولك ده الكشف الطبي للمهندسين وهو تافه تافه تافه بالنسبه للطيارين الي هوه اضا محاط بكم هائل من الاشاعات عن صعوبته 

الموضوع سهل وبسيط 

ما تستهيفهوش وما تديهوش اكتر من حقه 

بس مصر للطيران للمهندسين حقيقي كشف روتيني بيتأكدوا ان الشخص ده جسمه سليم مافيهوش امراض معديه خطيره ومش كل يوم والتاني هايروح يتعالج علي حسابهم 

رسم القلب والحاجات ديه كلها باقولك للمره المليووووووون حاجات تافهه 

ومعايير المهندس فيها تجاوزات كتيره 

سيبها علي الله واول ما يجي دورك باذن الله اكشف وانت مطمن ومادام ليك نصيب فيها هاتدخل باذن الله 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed shawki (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على ردك الجميل طمنتى وان شاء الله اطمنك اول ممتحن


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

